
Google is adding Google Meet links to Zoom Calendar appointments - gesticulator
https://mobile.twitter.com/rakeshlobster/status/1288208855797702656
======
mongo-db-hater
Unfair Tweet.

Google calendar is automatically adding Google Meet links to _ALL_ meetings
not just when there is zoom link present.

Google Meet is google's VC solution and they are leveraging google calendar
for promoting their solution - NOTING EVIL about it here.

In other words, Google Meet in integrated in to Google Calendar. I think it is
your responsibility to clearly inform the client that you are hosting Zoom
meeting.

